# MAC Warehouse haul!



## koolkatz (Mar 21, 2007)

I went to my first MAC/EL warehouse sale this weekend in Markham (just north of Toronto).  Lots of colour cosmetics were sold out by the time I got there though =(

All prices in Canadian $.

MAC:
Fiction e/s pan $2
Blue Edge e/s pot $8
Marisheeno l/s $9
Bourbon l/s $9
Jellybabe lipgelee $9
Fix+ $7

FREE GIFT:
Saplicious lipgelee

Gift with $5 donation to Viva Glam AIDS foundation:
Cellopink lipgelee
Bronze & Brazen Lip Polish
Speed Demon Lip Polish
Oil Control Lotion

DKNY:
Be Delicious body mist $25

Clinique:
Repairwear serum $30
Cream shaper in Frosty $7
Long Pretty Lashes mascara $8

Origins:
Night-a-Mins eye cream $15

Grassroots:
Ends Well hair cream $7


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 21, 2007)

that's still a pretty darn good haul tho!!!


----------



## Holly (Mar 21, 2007)

Lucky! Those are amaaazing prices! Great haul


----------



## Kim. (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW!!! Where exactly in markham is this because that's really close to me!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_WOW!!! Where exactly in markham is this because that's really close to me!_

 
yeah were is it?!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 21, 2007)

Lucky! I would die to go to one of those sales, too bad there isn't any here in the US.


----------



## kalice (Mar 21, 2007)

awww... how did you get an invite/ticket to go? Its so close... yet so exclusive


----------



## n_c (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 22, 2007)

You got a great bargain! Wish I can score such great makeup at great deals like that.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome, enjoy your goodies!


----------

